# bontrager spokes pairing



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

Why did they change the spokes for 2010? Are they better?


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Dec 13, 2009)

My understanding is that by adding a few spokes, changing the lacing pattern and going to a Scandium rim that they can build a still lightweight but much stronger wheel.


Mikey


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks, is there more wind drag?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

mikeyonthemadone said:


> My understanding is that by adding a few spokes, changing the lacing pattern and going to a Scandium rim


Which is marketing for trying to make you feel better about paying much more for a set of wheels that don't handle or feel that different.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

I am going to buy a 5.2 this week. I noticed the 2010 wheels are different. And I think i am going to upgrade to the race x lites.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe they don't break as much as previous generations of Bontrager wheels....


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Dec 13, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Maybe they don't break as much as previous generations of Bontrager wheels....



 :thumbsup:


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The spoke wind drag difference is pretty much moot since most drag comes from the surface tension of the tire. Just spin the wheel by hand and move your hand near the spokes, then near the tire. You will feel far more wind near the tire.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> Maybe they don't break as much as previous generations of Bontrager wheels....


I'm hoping this is the case. I had 3 rear Race Lite rims crack on the drive side at the eyelets. Being a relatively light weight rider (155 lbs) and not curb hopping or purposly going through potholes, I thought this was excessive in just over 9k miles. I have a 2010 Madone on order and got the RXL's - hopefully the new design will fix the rim cracking problem (which as an Engineer, I think was caused by the high stress in the spokes due to the low count and high stress concentrations due to the paired design).


----------



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

nor_cal_rider said:


> I'm hoping this is the case. I had 3 rear Race Lite rims crack on the drive side at the eyelets. Being a relatively light weight rider (155 lbs) and not curb hopping or purposly going through potholes, I thought this was excessive in just over 9k miles. I have a 2010 Madone on order and got the RXL's - hopefully the new design will fix the rim cracking problem (which as an Engineer, I think was caused by the high stress in the spokes due to the low count and high stress concentrations due to the paired design).


Your engineering perspective is spot on. Less tension on the rim makes for a lighter rim that is less likely to fatigue.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Why did they change the spokes for 2010? Are they better?


Probably, but really only from a durability standpoint.

The only rims I have cracked, (probably in the last 10 or so years) during normal riding conditions were paired spoke Bontys.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*bontrager race wheelset on my 4.7 madone*

i have the bontrager race wheelset and im almost at 1000 miles after 3 months. this is the paired spoke wheel set. i checked the nipples and spokes last night after my ride and i have yet to find a crack. im 190 lb and i would hate to have a failure while riding. should i just go ahead and sell this set and get something stronger? anyone have any ideas on a good wheel set under 800? i found this on ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2010-SPINER...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item2ea9498cb7

i found some info on spinergy but mavic and a few of the other makers also make some nice wheels in the 400-800 range. any ideas would be great.

karl

keep on riding


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Karl - just keep an eye on your rims - specifically the DS rear. The failure isn't catastrophic - you'll be able to see/watch the crack grow. Check the near the spoke nipples. 

Just saying that you could possibly save some money and think about a second set of wheels as somethig "different" rather than feeling like you HAVE to dump the Bontragers and find something else ASAP.

YMMV


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*thank nor cal*

my wheel set does feel nice but i just got worried after looking at the ratings on this web site and reading the issues other people are having. i almost have 1k miles on my madone and so far no issues. i do a lot lot of night riding due to my college, work and wife duties so a strong wheel set is important because getting stranded at midnight is crapy. ill watch the eye lets and nipples on the rims. i do check the bike before each ride and i do wipe her down after each ride. so i should be able to catch an issue. thanks for the reply.

karl

keep on riding


----------



## kdiddy (Feb 15, 2008)

If the rim cracks, Bontrager will warranty it. Maybe you will get the new version instead.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*i spoke with the trek rep*

the trek rep can into the my local bike shop and the manager told him about my worries with the bontrager race wheelset being able to hold my weight ( 190) and preform. the rep told the manager and myself that their race x and race x lite wheelsets are stronger due to the hub/rim material and design. he offered me a race x lite areo wheelset for half the list price. what have you guys heard about this wheelset and should i replace my current set? any advice?

karl

keep on riding


----------

